# Any full time delivery drivers here making 25 per hour consistently?



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

How do you do it? Do you accept most orders? Do you start early at like 6 or 7 am? What's your method? Earning 200 dollars in 8 hours give or take sounds like it would be great to me.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

This can't be a serious question. You've been a member of this forum since 2016, so I'm guessing you've been delivering longer than that. You should know the answer to that question already.

EDIT: It occurred to me you might be a rideshare driver looking to switch to delivery. So I'll tell you, short of working as many hours and filling as many orders as you possibly can, there is no single method that works for everyone.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> How do you do it? Do you accept most orders? Do you start early at like 6 or 7 am? What's your method? Earning 200 dollars in 8 hours give or take sounds like it would be great to me.


With gas prices only take orders $8 or more. Make sure they are $2 per mile. Stay in busy areas.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Discdom said:


> With gas prices only take orders $8 or more. Make sure they are $2 per mile. Stay in busy areas.


What do you drive? Are you full time?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There are 100 of these threads so I'll just mention a few inputs many drivers overlook.

Geography. Meaning "where" is the offer going. Not all delivery destinations are the same and it has nothing to do with the ghetto or low income areas. Think of others area attributes.
Dead Miles. Probably the single biggest factor many drivers overlook. If you get a $12 offer to deliver 6 miles but the location has no opportunity for a close offer after the drop off then you're going to have to dead mile 6 miles back, time and miles. In this case your $12 offer value just dropped to the equivalent of $6.
The Restaurant. Know your restaurants inside and out. Which have orders ready and which are never on time. Also equally important, what are the order values? The higher the order values the better the tips.
The Restaurant's clientele. Thru experienced get to know who the restaurants customers are. Some clientele tip much better than others.
Highly recommend you consider revenue per mile and costs per mile. Focus on _profitability_ rather than dollars per hour. With good profitability the dollars per hour will follow. You could make $15 per hour and actually be losing money.
I do this part time peak periods only so it's easier for me to have higher $$/hr numbers than a full timer.

Also, all those items I listed above require experience. Five years and 9000 deliveries and you learn a lot. After all this experience I can scan an offer and in approx 5 seconds know if I'll accept or decline.

For people who are new and inexperienced, or for those that never learn, it is very hard to make $25 to $35 /hr on a regular basis. Also, some nights are just losers, it's all part of it.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I've been doing only people for the last 2 years in my Equinox. It needs tires and brakes, we have a new Rav 4 hybrid but the agreement is "NO passengers!" so I decided to use it to do UberEats for a few days. After less than a week, in spite of having been warned, I am honestly shocked and dismayed at the crap deliveries that Uber is throwing to drivers. I just had a short delivery that paid less than $5, big deal I took it, but on the way I got a stacked request of $1.50; 7-11 order. Ayfkm? I was so disgusted that I canceled both! Multiple obviously no tip pickups from fast food or Starbucks for less than $4. Eighteen minutes of work for $3.73? Oh yeah. Crazy.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I really don't think it's Uber. I think it's just the customers holding the tips until the end. They want to make sure their tip goes to someone who "deserves it".


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> What do you drive? Are you full time?


Prius. I drive rideshare and delivery. I cheery pick and multi app


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've been doing only people for the last 2 years in my Equinox. It needs tires and brakes, we have a new Rav 4 hybrid but the agreement is "NO passengers!" so I decided to use it to do UberEats for a few days. After less than a week, in spite of having been warned, I am honestly shocked and dismayed at the crap deliveries that Uber is throwing to drivers. I just had a short delivery that paid less than $5, big deal I took it, but on the way I got a stacked request of $1.50; 7-11 order. Ayfkm? I was so disgusted that I canceled both! Multiple obviously no tip pickups from fast food or Starbucks for less than $4. Eighteen minutes of work for $3.73? Oh yeah. Crazy.


I always start by saying that every market is different. In the last 5 years I’ve done Uber, Lyft, UberEats, Grubhub, DoorDash and Instacart.

In 2019 I switched exclusively to food delivery. Uber Eats used to be good but the elimination of the multiplier surges cut the heart out of a UE (and Uber). Then, shortly after they went public they started slashing offers to UE drivers. UE got so bad at the end of 2019 I deleted the app off my phone. Now, going on three years later it’s even worse.

I can only speak to my market, but here UE is complete trash. It’s so bad I can’t even understand why anyone does it. I just do GH and DD now which are no prizes but I can still find ways to make them work out. UE? Complete dogshit.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you have to schedule blocks on Grubhub to get any decent offers? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> Do you have to schedule blocks on Grubhub to get any decent offers? Or does it not matter?


Many drivers insist it doesn't matter. I believe it does, however I refuse to waste my time and gas trying to maintain a 90% a.r. I just check for available blocks every so often. Partners get access to new blocks at 10:05 on Saturdays. I'm usually able to get between 10 and 20 that way. I think that as long as you have at least one block scheduled, the system thinks you want to deliver and sends you offers all day long. I got a "large" order the other day. Twelve bucks for three miles. I've gotten higher orders before, but they're becoming increasingly scarce in this economy.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I really don't think it's Uber. I think it's just the customers holding the tips until the end. They want to make sure their tip goes to someone who "deserves it".


Uber really oes hide tips over $8 and claims the customer tipped more after delivery. Ever wonder why a customer added $.34 more to their tip after delivery?


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> Uber really oes hide tips over $8 and claims the customer tipped more after delivery. Ever wonder why a customer added $.34 more to their tip after delivery?


 So anything above $8 could have a hidden tip?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> So anything above $8 could have a hidden tip?


No. There's a theory going around here that customers never tip after the delivery, and if you get a message saying that they did it's because Uber or Doortrash revealed a 'hidden' tip. So any offer COULD have a hidden tip. It just doesn't make sense that they would spend company resources doing that. They could have orders circulating in the system for hours if no driver wants to play the game.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> No. There's a theory going around here that customers never tip after the delivery, and if you get a message saying that they did it's because Uber or Doortrash revealed a 'hidden' tip. So any offer COULD have a hidden tip. It just doesn't make sense that they would spend company resources doing that. They could have orders circulating in the system for hours if no driver wants to play the game.


I see thanks.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> So anything above $8 could have a hidden tip?


Any order could have a tip but do you think a customer is really going to take the time to add $.35 more to the tip after delivery?

Someone on reddit posted a screenshot that a customer added a $.01 tip after delivery. Seriously. That's uber clearly hiding tips just like DD does.

Uber is hoping people are just to slow to realize what's going on.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I met a guy last week that told me he clears around $1,800 a week on DD working early morning, lunch and dinner with a 2-3 hour break after 2pm. He says he takes almost everything and stays busy. He works in the South Bay area of LA. He's probably full of shite but he said he worked 80 hours a week to accomplish it. Btw, that comes out to $22.50 an hour.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

You shouldn't really be concerned with your hourly earnings anyway. This isn't that kind of job. What you should focus on is how much you make per trip. Don't run your car into the ground trying to increase your hourly earnings.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> Someone on reddit posted a screenshot that a customer added a $.01 tip after delivery. Seriously. That's uber clearly hiding tips just like DD does.


Sometimes people will leave a single penny as a tip at a restaurant to let the server know they were dissatisfied with the service. It's supposedly harsher than not leaving a tip at all. That's obviously what happened in this case. The customer added a one cent tip to show dissatisfaction. It was not a 'hidden tip'.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

Some people do it so the amount is even . I got a .43 cent's tip once.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I’m Boston area too. $38/hour, full time, only delivery. Eat shit rideshare, lots COVID. 










jbrow327 said:


> How do you do it? Do you accept most orders? Do you start early at like 6 or 7 am? What's your method? Earning 200 dollars in 8 hours give or take sounds like it would be great to me.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> I’m Boston area too. $38/hour, full time, only delivery. Eat shit rideshare, lots COVID.
> View attachment 663033


Is that a typical week for you?


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Every week. 52 weeks a year.


Grubhubflub said:


> Is that a typical week for you?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Every week. 52 weeks a year.


Show us the pay report from a different week.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

16 hours work, $533. $33/hr. 


Grubhubflub said:


> Show us the pay report from a different week.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> 16 hours work, $533. $33/hr.
> 
> View attachment 663400


Looks pretty damn good.

In SoCal, GH started suggesting tips from one to three dollars.

Since then, the base pay/tip ratio has become horrendous.

Without adequate tips, the app is basically useless.

Especially in CA, where prop. 22 is the law of the land.


----------

